# Chattahoochee Striper Fishing Update Brought To You By “That Guy”



## JLClark (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, I’m that guy that spoiled the most famous fishing secret in Georgia’s history, There are Striped Bass in the Chattahoochee River. Moving right along.

A few of you have mentioned they don’t think the striper run has started on the hooch and the first striper we caught the other day was a stragler. We went out to the river to see if we couldn't catch a few more. I went with my friend and put in at the boat ramp at Campbellton Road/Ga. Hw. 166 (Fulton County side) We ran upstream and fished around 30 miles of river and caught 4 striper weighing in at 23, 15, 12 & 10 pounds. We were using live bait, cut bait and artificials. I also caught a bowfin/mudfish that was crazy looking. It hit a fish head spin with a paddle tail fluke. That was the first time I have ever seen one. I have video. Later in the day I jumped in another friends boat and went up to Morgan Falls Dam 12.5 miles up river from where I fished earlier in the day. We caught two striper there around 5 pounds as well as a brown trout, spotted bass and a shoal bass all under 2 pounds. We were using artificials and cut bait. There are definitely striper in the 43 mile stretch below the not so secret Morgan Falls Dam. I fished 6 AM to 6 PM and traveled 43 miles of treacherous river to catch a few fish. It's worth it to me. It is worth it to you? If so, get out there and get you one this weekend, the weather is going to be great! 

Videos coming soon. All fish were released to fight another day, except for the live bait of course.

Regarding the boat ramp at Hwy 166 I thought that was supposed to be a self cleaning boat ramp. There was 6 inches of sludge 50 foot up the ramp. I don’t know if I would try it if you didn’t have 4X4 and waders.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Fishing</td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Fishing</td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Fishing</td></tr></table>


----------



## killabeez321 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well done as always sir!  Love your reports and your videos keep them coming!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2012)

killabeez321 said:


> Well done as always sir!  Love your reports and your videos keep them coming!



X2! Waiting on the videos.


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 10, 2012)

Well done as always!!  I admire your grit and I love your posts!


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 10, 2012)

*looks good!*

Glad some fun has been had on the RIVER! Watch out for the 'bubbles' near Atlanta Rd...


----------



## MTMiller (Mar 10, 2012)

nice, can't wait to see the videos


----------



## S2E (Mar 10, 2013)

JLClark - thank you so much for this thread.  I love this forum.

I live down in the Fort Benning/Phenix City, AL area.

I want to get my son out this year for some Stripers, he is really lovin' some fishing and I think he would go nuts for this.

But I'm not a good fisherman. (hence my addiction to this board)

What indicators are there that the Stripers are running down here? I'm told to watch the dogwoods blooming?

I believe you are up north from me, so do you think they might be running down south in my location yet?

Thanks for all your information thus far.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 10, 2013)

There are stripers that live in that section year round. I don't think these are necessarily fish that have run from the lake. It is true that the big fish will come up earlier than others though. I would call them stragglers because when the true "run" starts you'll see a huge increase in numbers.

Regardless, those are gorgeous fish and good luck on getting some more real soon.


----------



## Papa Bear (Mar 10, 2013)

Always enjoy your post and videos.


----------



## fishbum (Mar 10, 2013)

*Hooch Stripers*

Well your back.  I had herd that you moved to Fl after you got the big boat?  Did you change the power anchor on your boat?  looks different in the pict.  Good fish.  That ramp gets real bad as you see.


----------



## fishbum (Mar 10, 2013)

*acchor*



fishbum said:


> Well your back.  I had herd that you moved to Fl after you got the big boat?  Did you change the power anchor on your boat?  looks different in the pict.  Good fish.  That ramp gets real bad as you see.



Nevermind I see that is not your boat.


----------



## FMBear (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome fish!


----------



## suuntov (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice fish there Judah!! Welcome back to hotlanta...you are one of the people that inspired me to start fishing for Stripers and Hybrids...I think I've watched all your videos at least 10 times...don't let the haters get to you bro!!
Steve.


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 10, 2013)

Judah's post was marked 3-09-12. One year ago.


----------



## suuntov (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice catch there olcaptain...


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 10, 2013)

suuntov said:


> Nice catch there olcaptain...



I hang one every now & then


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 10, 2013)

olcaptain said:


> Judah's post was marked 3-09-12. One year ago.



Yep but ironically he's back in town for the next couple of weeks, he hit me up on FB Friday. That boy has been bagging some some fish down in FL. Here is his youtube link. http://www.youtube.com/clarkjudah


----------



## killabeez321 (Mar 10, 2013)

I thought it was a new post until I saw my own..murhur lol


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't leave any thing in your truck there you want to keep!! Notorious crack head hang out!!!


----------



## S2E (Mar 11, 2013)

olcaptain said:


> Judah's post was marked 3-09-12. One year ago.



So I am guessing this means they aren't running yet.  Boooo.


----------



## PacificTake (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome fish! Are they at least somewhat edible in that portion of the hooch? I know the further downstream you go, the dirtier it gets, just wanna see what y'all think.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Mar 11, 2013)

I wouldn't eat any thing from the hooch. Doesn't matter what section!!


----------

